# Traveling to Oman from UAE for Canadians



## geexfactor (Oct 30, 2011)

I was wondering if Canadians need visa upon entry and pay fees while driving to Oman via UAE (Al Ain or Fujairah)? I know wikipedia says that there's 5-20 Omani Riyal fee for Canadians entering Oman except when you are entering through UAE. Has anyone experienced that? 
thanks


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

If you have UAE's resident visa then you will need to spend a total of 85 AED on visa, 35 AED as 'departure tax' at UAE's border post and 50 AED / 5 OR at Oman's border post.

In addition if you will be driving down to Oman, you need to have a car insurance which has coverage in Oman as well.

Hope that helps.


----------

